# Delta & Porter Cable Band Saw



## johnnyw (Jan 4, 2010)

I just returned to my local Lowe's store to check out the Delta 28-276 14" band saw. I notice a Porter Cable 14 band saw, still boxed up, off to one side and asked a sales person about it and he told me he didn't know anything about the PC band saw and  that is was new to their store. When I got home and looked online I could not find the saw anywhere. Has PC started making band saws or is this just a Delta by another name?
Does anybody know anything about this?

Thanks,
Johnny Weeks


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 4, 2010)

Porta Cable is now Delta/Porta Cable, and Lowes is replacing a lot of Delta tools with Porta Cable... I haven't been in my store for the last month but I'll check with them today and ask Jack the manager if their going to discount the Delta anytime soon and bring in the Porta Cable


----------



## johnnyw (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks, I read on another site that they may be having discounts to intoduce the PC line.


----------



## Monty (Jan 4, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Porta Cable is now Delta/Porta Cable...


Never heard of _*PORTA CABLE *_before now. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## HSTurning (Jan 4, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Porta Cable is now Delta/Porta Cable, and Lowes is replacing a lot of Delta tools with Porta Cable... I haven't been in my store for the last month but I'll check with them today and ask Jack the manager if their going to discount the Delta anytime soon and bring in the Porta Cable


 
Porta.... are you from New England thats the way we talk up here.  lose the "R" and change the "E" to an "A".  We are wicked to the english language.:biggrin:


----------



## EBorraga (Jan 4, 2010)

I had a roomate from Somersworth. His favorite saying was "Went up to Maine, and didn't  get to Bangor". Man you guys talk funny!!LOL:biggrin:


----------



## AlanZ (Jan 4, 2010)

I saw the Porter Cable saw next to the Delta at a Lowes yesterday.  Here are some cursory observations.

Each was priced at $399.  The PC looked like it had plastic knobs on the bearing adjustments, I could not be sure.

The Delta had a tension release lever, not found on the PC.

They were both on stands, the PC's motor was on top of the stand, the Delta appeared to be below the stand.

I didn't get a chance to look at the table, trunions, etc.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 4, 2010)

EBorraga said:


> I had a roomate from Somersworth. His favorite saying was "Went up to Maine, and didn't get to Bangor". Man you guys talk funny!!LOL:biggrin:


 
Hey! I resemble that remark!:biggrin:


----------



## pensbydesign (Jan 5, 2010)

pc is making some tools only for lowes, or home depot.
delta, portercable, dewalt are owned by black and decker which all just bought out by stanly


----------

